# Urban legend



## Sandy (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi,
I received a forward from an acquaintance of mine and in it gave some tips on what rapists supposedly look for in potential victims. Anyways, most of the tips seemed reasonable enough but at the bottom there was this message:
************* Here it is *******

another Safety Point: Someone just told me that her friend heard a 
crying baby on her porch the night before last, and she called the police 
because it was late and she thought it was weird. The police told her "Whatever you do, DO NOT open the door."

The lady then said that it sounded like the baby had crawled near a 
window, and she was worried that it would crawl to the street and get run over. The policeman said, "We already have a unit on the way, whatever you do, DO NOT open the door." He told her that they think a serial killer has a baby's cry recorded and uses it to coax women out of their homes thinking that someone dropped off a baby. He said they have not verified it , but have had several calls by women saying that they hear baby's cries outside their doors whenthey're home alone at night.

Please pass this on and DO NOT open the door for a crying baby ----This
e-mail should probably be taken seriously because the Crying Baby 
theory was
mentioned on America 's Most Wanted this past Saturday when they 
profiled
the serial killer in Louisiana .

I'd like you to forward this to all the women you know. It may save a 
life. A candle is not dimmed by lighting another candle. I was going to send this to the ladies only, but guys, if you love your mothers, wives, sisters,daughters, etc., you may want to pass it onto them, as well.

I researched it a little and found out that this is an urban legend that has been floating around the States and Australia.

Has anyone else received this email or heard about it?


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 7, 2007)

Yup - urban legend.

http://www.snopes.com/crime/warnings/crybaby.asp


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 7, 2007)

http://www.snopes.com/crime/warnings/crybaby.asp

There are a ton of these hoaxes going around, basically anything that comes in the form of a chain letter is 99% likely to be completely false.  The other 1% have some truth, but not a lot.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 7, 2007)

did the baby have a hook for a hand and leave a message in blood on the window?


----------

